# 10 Agricultural Inventions That Changed The Face Of Farming in the USA



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting perspective.

Regards, Mike

http://www.farmcollector.com/equipment/ten-agricultural-inventions-in-farming-history.aspx?PageId=1


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

10 pre 1950.

Deere's invention did not make the cut? John's plow and the railroad would trump the bottom two on my list. Very tough to only pick ten though.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I didn't realize really where the word combine came from. A combination of thresher and harvester. Combine. I guess I never thought about where the word came from.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> 10 pre 1950.
> 
> Deere's invention did not make the cut? John's plow and the railroad would trump the bottom two on my list. Very tough to only pick ten though.


Yes, that was pretty naive to leave out "the plow"....

Regards, Mike


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

For everyone on this website I would add Allis Chalmers little round baler to the list. That started it all for round balers. We still have ours I've never watched it run but according to my father it will out bale our new holland br7070 baler and also our new holland 654 that we used to run, Lol he likes green balers.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> 10 pre 1950.
> 
> Deere's invention did not make the cut? John's plow and the railroad would trump the bottom two on my list. Very tough to only pick ten though.


You're right Moose 10 not enough, probably the reason the bottom two is on the list is that practically every tractor currently manufactured in the world has rubber tires and a 3 point hitch with some form of draft control. Deere did not really invent the plow but provided the final piece of the puzzle when he hammered a saw blade made from polished steel into a plow and had the worlds first plow that would scour in sticky conditions where the cast iron plows used back east were useless in the Midwest black soil. Also give him the foresight to mass produce the plow.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Improvement would have been a more accurate statement.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We visited the Cyrus McCormick Farm and Workshop in VA once. Interesting little stop for about an hour or so. What was wild was seeing his some of his reapers on display and then when we got into Amish country and actually saw one sitting in a field that they had just finished using and tying the Wheat into shocks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrus_McCormick_Farm


----------

